# Need a CPT code



## raidaste (Jul 11, 2012)

PA injected patient's trigger finger near the A1 pulley w/ depo medrol. Is this a 20550, 20551, or 20552. The 1st 2 seem really similar and I'm having a hard time deciding on which one to use. Any advice would be great.


----------



## maryanneheath (Jul 11, 2012)

Hi, our clinic has used 20550 for injection of trigger finger or deQuervains, and 20551 for tennis elbow or epicondylitis.....


----------

